# Need Help Transferring Web Broadcasts to my Tivo - Unsupported RSS Format



## aameyerrenke (Feb 5, 2011)

Can someone provide some more info on this? Specifically, I'm trying to transfer recent full episodes of "American Pickers" from History.com to my Tivo box (Series 3). I have Tivo Desktop Plus as well, but have no clue how to set it up to make this work. 

If anyone could post step by step instructions for someone with a basic understanding of computers, I would greatly appreciate it. I have cancelled my cable due to constant rate increases, but there are still a few shows I'd like to follow regularly. I found the RSS feed for the show above, but when I try to enter it directly into my Tivo Custom RSS feeds, it says the format is unsupported.


----------



## richienca (Apr 5, 2006)

TIVO needs to step up most the feeds i want are unsupported.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What's the URL for the feed?

I'm guessing it's a bunch of links to Flash players rather than video enclosures (which is what we need).


----------



## OldenSlow (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's one I'd like:

feeds.foxnews.com/foxnews/video/latestvideo

says "unsupported format"


----------

